# Thermaltake Tsunami Dream - Still good?



## GhoXen (Nov 1, 2009)

About two years ago I bought myself a budget-breaking Thermaltake Tsunami Dream silver. Now I am once again upgrading my system, and everything except the HDD have already been pulled out, which is the only piece I'm not upgrading(or rather, have already upgraded at an earlier date).

When I purchased the case two years ago, I was told that Thermaltake has stopped making the said case, thus as I understand it the case is rather old? My question is: is it still a good case, or will I find better alternatives on the market with relatively same price as tsunami dream's price range two years ago?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2009)

I bought this case about 5 months ago so yes its still being made. Mine is black and got a mod or two here and there. The price is still pretty high for it (94.44$)

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133132

Here is pictures of mine











Which i just checked the silver model is acually cheaper in price its 84.99$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133133


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah i still like this case is a beauty


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2009)

I was thinking of trading mine for a antec 900 but im still thinking about it


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Nov 2, 2009)

if u can change it for antec 1200 i think is much sweeter but 900 is also good but too small


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2009)

If you can swap it for an antec 900 with the cable management holes then go for it, however early revisions dont have any CM holes and they are a right pain. 

If you can get a 900, 902, or a 1200, id say go for it, they are airflow monsters.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yea thats true kyle. There is alot of cables running in my comp and the cable management would be a issue as it is with the Tsunami dream.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a Tsunami Dream myself, it arrived on 31/12/2005, except mine didnt have the plexiglass side panel. It was a good case, and it sitll is for mid range PC's with not so huge GFX's, but nothing like compared to the Antec 1200 that i have now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> I had a Tsunami Dream myself, it arrived on 31/12/2005, except mine didnt have the plexiglass side panel. It was a good case, and it sitll is for mid range PC's with not so huge GFX's, but nothing like compared to the Antec 1200 that i have now



Yea the hard drive cage is like a hair from rubbing my GTX 285 but when i get a 1TB or 1.5 TB here soon then i want to remove the cage and do some modding to either make it smaller or mount my HDs in a 5.25 bay. ALSO i need to buy some cans of FLAT BLACK spray paint so i can paint the inside so it will get rid if the silver look to the aluminum. Im going to drill out the cross bar thats beside the PSU cause its a PAIN to get around and it should be stable enough without it. was thinking about taking the 80MM fan out of the plexiglass and ordering a 250mm fan kit and mounting it were the 80MM fan was. BUT this is all the mods ill be doin IF i keep this case


----------



## GhoXen (Nov 2, 2009)

I got myself a Cooler Master HAF 932 in the end, after realizing first-handed that my HD5870 could not fit into my Tsunami Dream. This one sure has better airflow than my old case, as long as I regularly clear out the dust.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2009)

HAF's are the way to go, my friend has a 932 and I have a 922, both amazing cases. I would have suggested that over the Antecs, I just don't like how they look inside or out. You could still probably get a bit for your old case if you were to sell it since it still holds some value.


----------

